# gott em(east river 12-20)



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

First and foremost, thanks to everyone that helped me out the last week on the bass tips. ive caught every saltwater fish under the sun from wahoo to redfish but the freshwater thing eludest the hell outa me. so thanks fellas for all the help

got out aand immeaditely saw a couple deer that my buddy couldnt get a shot on so we went to fishin after a little while to kill time. rained like hell the whole time. we came around a bend and my buddy hooks up, looks at me and his bass came flying out of the water and he didnt even see it, he thought he had a red or trout. I was pissed cause he wasnt even trying for the bass. 

long story short i saw a small cove and casted the red trick worm in it and got me one. not massive but still a bass.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Sweet!! Glad it worked out.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

nice work!


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

hey. i thought you were a kayaker! what happend


----------

